# Building my Resistance



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

As this beekeeping season comes underway, I am getting stung every once in a while. So far this year i have attained seven stings. the first, on my finger, caused swelling to my elbow. same with the second, on the back of my hand. the third and fourth were at the same time, on my wrist, resulting in somewhat less swelling. Next i got stung on my chest, through my shirt. minimal swelling there. Yesterday I got stung on my finger again, and i have to compare it to the finger on my other hand in order to detect the swelling. the itching is becoming less and less intense as well from one sting to the next. I guess my resistence to bee venom is increasing... woohoo!!!!!!

Anyone else enjoy the same phenomenon??

justgojumpit


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Me too. This is my second year with bees. Last year, I only got stung a few times, but I swelled up a good bit. This year, I got stung on the hand when I accidentally smooshed a bee, and had a fair amount of swelling and itching. Second time I got stung, it only hurt for a short time, little swelling. Then I got sting by a hornet whose nest was under my back stair - almost no pain/swelling. A few days ago, I accidentally got stung 3x while checking hives - no pain past the initial pinnprick, no swelling or itching. Then I got stung by a yellowjacket while pulling weeds - rubbed some dirt on the spot and forgot about it til now. I guess I'm desensitized.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I still feel a pulsing when i swing my arms as i walk, if i get stung in the hand or arm (6 out of 7 of my stings so far were on hands and arms) but otherwise nothing.


----------

